
Vanguard Is Growing Faster Than Everybody Else Combined - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/14/business/mutfund/vanguard-mutual-index-funds-growth.html
======
Lionsion
> Unlike its peers, Vanguard is owned by its funds — and ultimately its
> investors — so as money rushes in, expenses are persistently reduced,
> resulting in perpetual savings for the legions of Vanguard clients.

One thing I really like about Vanguard is that it's organized as a mutual
company, so I have greater confidence that they're working in my best
interests than other financial institutions.

If more financial institutions were organized in that way, Vanguard might have
more competition.

[https://www.investopedia.com/terms/m/mutualcompany.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/m/mutualcompany.asp)

